# DD doing odd things



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello. I have a DD who is 22mth old. I have a couple of concerns which I wondered about;

1) emily pouches her food.... raisins are the worst offenders but anything gets pouched. She will shove loads in at once then jus hold it there till it all goes soggy and bits spill out (yuck) she tried to speak with it all in there too    I have tried giving her tiny amounts at a time bt this takes forever and I think is ridiculous to have to do at nearly 2   

2) emily likes to pick up little things (pebbles, gravel, buttons that she might find on the floor dropped by someone...anything small TBH) and she pouches these too    for ages...I am talking ages! a friend had her DS's 2yr check yesterday and he eats snails    and the HV said he should be spitting them out when ther taste hits him and he is not....and that he shouldn't be putting things like that in repeatedly anyway at 2....I am now worried emily is doing things wrong   

she speaks very well and she eats very well.....she never turns her nose up at anything. she will eat pork, chicken, fish, beef....everything, and never gets stuck so I don;t think that the pouching thing is her getting stuck on the food, more like she shoves too much in at once


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

I dont think u have anything to worry about its a behaviour thing as she seems to be developing so well elsewhere x


----------

